# Trailer Input



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a 06 7x16 Texas Longhorn utility trailer with brakes. I've been wanting an enclosed and found a guy that wants my trailer and 1,700 for his trailer. I don't know the name of his trailer and he doesn't either. He knows that it's a 07 7x16 and it says Valu in the section for the name of his. I know enclosed trailers this size range anywhere from 2,600 to 4,500 new...which is a large gap depending on the manuf. Here is a pic of his trailer and mine is below on my myspace page. I bought mine new and have hauled wheelers on it. The fender on one side is bent from my careless brother but nothing major. I bought mine brand new for 2,000 and for the same trailer, the price has increased since then. I figure I can get 1,200 at least for mine and then the 1,700 he wants for a total of 2,900 and he's going to deliver this weekend with title. It still has the front ac and couch but the cabinets and top ac has been removed. Would you do it? 
http://forum.highlifter.com/tm.aspx?m=3985657


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

$2900 is better than the cash price of $3700 he is asking... I'd offer $1000 plus ur trailer.. looks like a decent trailer, as long as everything works...


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I bit the bullet today and got the trailer. It needs about 50 bucks and an hours time and I can have it to how I want it. I'll have finished pics when I get done with it. Thanks


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

im lookin for an enclosed trailer also. i want a 16-20 foot and i wanna do bout the same setup. AC unit...beds, lights inside and outside, cabinets for tools and extra brute parts, etc. please do post pics wen ur done!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice post up pictures when you are done. I'm wanting to either do something similar to what you have or buy a toy hauler in the future. This seems like it would be much less expensive and more practical to me than a toy hauler. Toy haulers aint cheap


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I was on the toy hauler wagon for a bit but to me now you have to sacrifice the best space in a camper with them which is the rear. I bought a superlight Laredo 32ft and welded a hitch on the rear. With the ole Titan I've pulled it and my 18ft tandem with 11k in axles and 4 bikes on it and a 15kw generator. I'm so glad I didn't buy the toyhauler I was looking at now and I didn't need a diesel and 5th wheel hitch either. Saved me a good 73k dollars.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

toy hualers are over rated .. to get enough room to hold 2 or 3 4 whellers you have to spend 55k at least fork that .. get a work and play or a race car trailer with living quarters is i'm goin to do...


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

That'll have to be what i do. Either do a little work to a standard enclosed trailer or find one with some living quarteres/work play. Have a diesel so i'm not worried about pulling whatever i get, more worried about spending $20k+ on a toy hauler that would probably only fit my brute and not much else in the back.

Ya'll put up some pictures when ya'll get done! I'll need some ideas


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds like you made a good deal to me.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Here are the updated pictures. I just got done with it tonight. I ripped the checkerboard floor out and bedlined it. Moved the table that was on the right by the door to make the full table in the V nose. Added the cabinet. Changed out some messed up boards on the inside wall. Where the ceiling ac unit was, it was leaking, pulled it apart, resealed and changed the soggy ceiling boards out. Replaced the 110 lights. Repaired the 12v lights. Wire brushed all the tiedowns and painted them. Painted the rear of the trailer where the stickers were. Replaced the wiring for the license plate (Didn't work). Added a 110 outlet with the wires that were tied up and unused from the ceiling unit. Built and painted a generator rack for the front that folds down and has pins in it to remove or fold up. Added a foot for the jack on the front (It was missing). Replaced the trailer brake pull pin (It was ate up I guess from dragging the ground). Added ramps and a rack on the wall for them. I'm sure there is more but here ya go.


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

looks good nice job


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good and congratulations. I think you have a very nice trailer there.
you know what its missin on that door though?
i think it's missing a particular sticker 
Give me a little bit, waiting on some, and i'll send you one up there to throw on the door


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

lol, I hear ya. I was going to say something about all of the stickers and the most important one isn't there. You beat me to it. The woman was complaining about me being on mimb....again....lol.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

That is a nice setup and a good deal as far as I am concerned. Congrats!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice, I would love to have a race car trailer or something of the likes.


----------

